# Reverse EL-Glow Gauges for 96 Pathfinder



## jbrimm (Jul 12, 2004)

I've searched everywhere for a set of Reverse EL-Glow gauges, for a 96 Pathfinder, but I've yet to find anything. The only reason I haven't given up, is that I've found a pair for the 95 and earlier Pathfinder, and I find it hard to believe that they would only make them for a certain model and earlier.

However, if they don't make them for the 96 Pathfinder, would it be possible to buy the set for the 95 model, and modify them to fit the 96? /I don't know how much of a difference there is between the two gauge panels, so I don't know if you could or couldn't.


----------



## slinkey1981 (Jul 13, 2004)

jbrimm said:


> I've searched everywhere for a set of Reverse EL-Glow gauges, for a 96 Pathfinder, but I've yet to find anything. The only reason I haven't given up, is that I've found a pair for the 95 and earlier Pathfinder, and I find it hard to believe that they would only make them for a certain model and earlier.
> 
> However, if they don't make them for the 96 Pathfinder, would it be possible to buy the set for the 95 model, and modify them to fit the 96? /I don't know how much of a difference there is between the two gauge panels, so I don't know if you could or couldn't.


Have you checked these out?
http://www.nopionline.com/nopistore...id=270&vL1id=0&&vtitle=NISSAN Pathfinder 1996

Not exactly what you were looking for, but it's what I could find.

Anyways, I live a couple of blocks from a Nissan dealer, I'll ask the parts department on monday how different the gauge clusters are.


----------



## honguitoSS (Jun 3, 2006)

Check this site out www.importintelligence.com
They have everything about gauge faces and instrument panel mods.
There are some mods for 96 pathfinders. Hope you find what youre looking for.


----------

